

Citibank and Chase Sidestep New Credit Card Regulations  - bshep
http://www.americanbankingnews.com/2010/02/25/citibank-and-chase-sidestep-new-credit-card-act-regulations-nyse-c-nyse-jpm/

======
gecko
The article's title is inflammatory. A truer title would read, "Chase and
Citibank seeking out new forms of revenue to replace that lost by new credit
card regulations." That is, they're not side-stepping the regulations; they're
looking for new income. The income outlined in the article--charging a yearly
fee for credit cards, for example, or cutting back on rewards--seem fine to
me. The first discourages credit card use, the latter, while annoying, doesn't
hit the user with high fees like the old system.

~~~
bshep
The title is exactly as it is on the story

